# HABISTAT PLEASE HELP



## jackmorris (Oct 13, 2006)

hey erm well im pretty crud at electrics so help would be appreciated..

i have just got my habistat dimmer, 2 60watt spot lamps and 2 new bulb holder/fixings..

as its for 2 vivs i took off the black socket hole and put a double on there..

now do i just wire 2 bulb fixings to 2 plugs and put them in and it should work?

maybe if someone had doen similair and could post a picture i would REALLY appreciat it..

thanks


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep thats basically all you do. I normally just plug an extension into the socket on the stat, then plug my heaters into that because it saves changing the fixture on the stat itself like you have done.


So basically... wire up 2 bulb holders to normal plugs. 
Plug both into the double socket you have added to the stat.
Plug in stat and off you go!


----------



## jackmorris (Oct 13, 2006)

oh bugger i should have just done that,!!?!?!!! :evil: 

well i will wire it all together and see what happens. 

i jsut got confused a little..the black one i took off had 3 wires...yellow blue and brown , and the one im putting it into had 3 little ports but only the brown and blue wire fastened into them, do you have to wire a specific colour into a specific hole??

sorry im new to this lol

thanksss!!!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

STOP MAN, you're gonna kill yourself, get some one who knows at least the basics of electrics.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Agreed! If you dont know how to wire a plug please cease! Shouldnt take someone with a bit of knowhow more than 5 minutes. Ask around your mates, one of them is bound to know someone who's good with electrics.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

jackmorris said:


> oh bugger i should have just done that,!!?!?!!! :evil:
> 
> well i will wire it all together and see what happens.
> 
> ...


 :shock: 

right first things first, brown is live, in a socket this will go to the connection that goes to the fuse. Blue is the neutral wire, which will go in the port adjacent to the brown wire (ie to the left!) the green wire is the earth, which goes to the top connection of the plug.

dont think i can make it more simple than that really, but tbh if you dont know that i wouldnt advise playing with electronics!

and this is old school wiring, new wiring colours exist now and they will confuse you even more as two are black!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)




----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Fully agree.

If you are AT ALL not sure, DONT try it, you could end up blowing the stat, or worse still killing everyone in the house !

Get someone who knows to wire it for you. PLEASE

Oh, and dont forget, the probe on the stat will measure in one viv only, so they will both be regulated the same. If they in different places or need different temps, you will have a problem !!


----------



## jackmorris (Oct 13, 2006)

the viv thing is not a problem..its just the wiring, my mates dad is coming over . hes a electricain so im just waiting for him.


----------

